# Need help to ID manufacturer



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I brought a storage tote of 30+ year-old structures down from the garage attic to inventory them and assess the work needed to put them back into shape. Need to ID a few that are posted on my website: http://www.kix66.net/3.html Any help will be appreciated. I'd love to have item numbers if anyone has an old catalog.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

The 1st looks like either Bucks’s Book Shop or Kevin’s Toy Store by Smalltown USA.

2nd one could be by City Classics. Reminds me of Carnegie Street Manufacturing Building.

Judging by the windows and bricks on the 3rd one this could be either a Heijan or a Kibri building.

Sorry that I can't be of more help.

Tom
Overthehill


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks, Tom. I'll see what I can scour online. I shouldn't worry about who made them, but if I do, I know that I'll regret it!


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the help so far! There is only one building in this post left to ID, that appears to be a brewery. I've seen two like it sell on eBay, but the sellers couldn't identify the manufacturer either. Anyone familiar with this building? I brought in the next batch of structures to better plan the new layout.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Got em all identified. The last one was hard to find, but a new one in box surfaced on eBay. Thanks for the help!


----------

